# Movie quote Game



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

Post a quote from a movie. When someone posts what movie it's from then they post one.

"I'll hit the brakes. he'll fly right by!"


----------



## Fishwish (Aug 3, 2004)

Top Gun


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Top gun


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

You got it fishy. If you know you are right go ahead and post up another.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

"If he dies, it dies. If it dies, he dies."


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

Dang. you stumped me.


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

sotol buster said:


> Dang. you stumped me.


 Deliverance? :rotfl:


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I Fall In said:


> Deliverance? :rotfl:


oink!


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

You gonna eat chyo cone bread?


----------



## ichiban (Aug 13, 2007)

Dune


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

TIMBOv2 said:


> You gonna eat chyo cone bread?


Life


----------



## monark (May 12, 2005)

A man who wouldn't cheat for a poke don't want one bad enough.


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

monark said:


> A man who wouldn't cheat for a poke don't want one bad enough.


Lonesome Dove I think


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

"Carpe diem. Seize the day, boys. Make your lives extraordinary."


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Tankfxr said:


> Lonesome Dove I think


I would think that is right.

We ain't got no booze...


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Nobody has mine guessed yet? Wow. I thought everyone knew that movie.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Soapeddler said:


> Nobody has mine guessed yet? Wow. I thought everyone knew that movie.


*If he dies, it dies. If it dies, he dies.*

I got it, but I cheated, so I will not tell. Good one though.:flag:


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

DSL_PWR said:


> "Carpe diem. Seize the day, boys. Make your lives extraordinary."


Dead Poets Society


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Bic, you shoulda shot that fella a long time ago. Now he's too rich to kill.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

"if he dies, etc" Help us out, Soap, w/ a hint


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> *If he dies, it dies. If it dies, he dies.*
> 
> I got it, but I cheated, so I will not tell. Good one though.:flag:


 I cheated and still didn't get it. So I ain't telling either!


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Goags said:


> "if he dies, etc" Help us out, Soap, w/ a hint


I love the smell of napalm in the morning.


----------



## txlenchs (Jul 28, 2012)

*Movie quotes*

Apocalypse Now "the horror, the horror!"

New quote: " A man's got to know his limitations!"


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

txlenchs said:


> Apocalypse Now "the horror, the horror!"
> 
> New quote: " A man's got to know his limitations!"


If I'd have lead with either of those it would have been too easy! Lol!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Soapeddler said:


> If I'd have lead with either of those it would have been too easy! Lol!


Well when I cheated and still got it wrong. Thanks for the clue.

Great flick too!

Well after the cluse and since I had it wrong, Apocalypse Now.

What about me line now * "We ain't got no booze.." *


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Well when I cheated and still got it wrong. Thanks for the clue.
> 
> Great flick too!


Now I don't feel so bad.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Soapeddler said:


> I love the smell of napalm in the morning.


I was begging for a bone, and you threw the whole cow at me.


----------



## FishRisk (Jan 24, 2012)

Soapeddler said:


> Bic, you shoulda shot that fella a long time ago. Now he's too rich to kill.


GIANT

'Are you serious, Clark'?


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

FishRisk said:


> GIANT
> 
> 'Are you serious, Clark'?


Bingo!


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Well, you gonna do something....or just stand there and bleed?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## monark (May 12, 2005)

Soapeddler said:


> "If he dies, it dies. If it dies, he dies."


Rocky?


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

FishRisk said:


> GIANT
> 
> 'Are you serious, Clark'?


Way a second. Are y'all saying this was from the *If he dies, it dies. If it dies, he dies.* quote???


----------



## FishRisk (Jan 24, 2012)

GIANT is an answer.

'Are you serious Clark' is the next movie quote.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Alien?
Lampoon vacation


----------



## JustBilling (Mar 19, 2012)

driftfish20 said:


> Well, you gonna do something....or just stand there and bleed?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Tombstone!

"nothing like a nice piece of hickory"


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

driftfish20 said:


> Well, you gonna do something....or just stand there and bleed?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Tombstone


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

I Fall In said:


> Deliverance? :rotfl:


Ouch, that hurt.


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

sotol buster said:


> Post a quote from a movie. When someone posts what movie it's from then they post one.
> 
> "I'll hit the brakes. he'll fly right by!"


good idea for a post but reading through all this just made me dizzy hahahaa


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

You betrayed the duke, you stole his wife. Now no one trusts you.


----------



## JustBilling (Mar 19, 2012)

....and you can call my dad, you can call me Jake, you can call me Jacob, you can call me a SOB, but if you ever call me daddy again, Im gonna finish this fight


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

JustBilling said:


> "nothing like a nice piece of hickory"


Pale Rider


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

JustBilling said:


> "nothing like a nice piece of hickory"


Palerider

" That's mighty bold talk, for a one-eyed fat man"


----------



## dwmason (Aug 12, 2007)

*quote*

....and you can call my dad, you can call me Jake, you can call me Jacob, you can call me a SOB, but if you ever call me daddy again, Im gonna finish this fight

Big Jake


----------



## JustBilling (Mar 19, 2012)

dwmason said:


> ....and you can call my dad, you can call me Jake, you can call me Jacob, you can call me a SOB, but if you ever call me daddy again, Im gonna finish this fight
> 
> Big Jake


Yes! and I was paraphrasing a bit


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Anyone ever get my line..?

_*"We ain't got no booze..."*_


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

True grit


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Anyone ever get my line..?
> 
> _*"We ain't got no booze..."*_


Gonna need more of a hint. That's a nightly phrase at my son's place when he was in college. Not!


----------



## JustBilling (Mar 19, 2012)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Anyone ever get my line..?
> 
> _*"We ain't got no booze..."*_


Hogan's heroes

Quote "would you say I had a plethora of piÃ±atas?"


----------



## ByGodTx (Sep 15, 2010)

JustBilling said:


> Hogan's heroes
> 
> Quote "would you say I had a plethora of piÃ±atas?"


The Three Amegos

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

oc48 said:


> good idea for a post but reading through all this just made me dizzy hahahaa


:rotfl: http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=735057
This might help

Â©


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

ByGodTx said:


> The Three Amegos
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


We won't count off for spelling...if you know that's right, post the next quote


----------



## Parafirediesel (Oct 9, 2009)

JustBilling said:


> Hogan's heroes
> 
> Quote "would you say I had a plethora of piÃ±atas?"


The Three Amigos


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Parafirediesel said:


> Three amigios


Nope, spelled it wrong. And was late


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

JustBilling said:


> Hogan's heroes
> 
> Quote "would you say I had a plethora of piÃ±atas?"


Close...

Ok here is another one.

"WHERE ARE MY AERIAL PHOTOGRAPHS!!!!?"


----------



## Parafirediesel (Oct 9, 2009)

Quote "If it bleeds we can kill it"


----------



## gvmtcheez (Dec 14, 2011)

Three amigos.

We've got a full tank of gas, half a pack of cigarettes, it's dark, and we're wearing our sunglasses


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Parafirediesel said:


> Quote "If it bleeds we can kill it"


Predator?


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

gvmtcheez said:


> Three amigos.
> 
> We've got a full tank of gas, half a pack of cigarettes, it's dark, and we're wearing our sunglasses


 Blues Brothers


----------



## Parafirediesel (Oct 9, 2009)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Predator?


Yep


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

_*We've got a full tank of gas, half a pack of cigarettes, it's dark, and we're wearing our sunglasses[/QUOTE]
*_

Blues Brothers


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Parafirediesel said:


> Quote "If it bleeds we can kill it"


Tampax!

Â©


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

spurgersalty said:


> Tampax!
> 
> Â©


 That was a shot below the belt.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

sotol buster said:


> That was a shot below the belt.


StayFree???

Â©


----------



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

Soapeddler said:


> Nobody has mine guessed yet? Wow. I thought everyone knew that movie.


Doctor Zhivago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Alright let me give this a shot. (Australian accent) " I've never killed anyone who didn't deserve it."


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

*Ok third cluse*

1. "We ain't got no booze"
2. "Where are my aerial photographs"

3. "Mulligan, Big Joe is little upset right now. I think maybe you should leave town. Get out of the neighborhood"


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

aggieanglr said:


> Doctor Zhivago
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a GREAT FLICK. You just don't see that one hardly ever.


----------



## JustBilling (Mar 19, 2012)

Being from Uvalde, gotta pay homage and add another quote. "just gotta keep livin' man, L I V I N"


----------



## srmtphillips (Oct 3, 2007)

"Bart - you shifty ni**er - they said you was hung!"
"They was right!"


----------



## ByGodTx (Sep 15, 2010)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> 1. "We ain't got no booze"
> 2. "Where are my aerial photographs"
> 
> 3. "Mulligan, Big Joe is little upset right now. I think maybe you should leave town. Get out of the neighborhood"


Kelly's Heroes

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


----------



## gvmtcheez (Dec 14, 2011)

JustBilling said:


> Being from Uvalde, gotta pay homage and add another quote. "just gotta keep livin' man, L I V I N"


Dazed & Confused! 
Awesome flick!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

ByGodTx said:


> Kelly's Heroes
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


Bingo!!!


----------



## FishRisk (Jan 24, 2012)

*New quote*

"Pete, we thought you was a toad"


----------



## fishnfowler2 (Aug 19, 2013)

FishRisk
"pete, we thought you was a toad"

O brother, where art thou?


----------



## FishRisk (Jan 24, 2012)

fishnfowler2 said:


> FishRisk
> "pete, we thought you was a toad"
> 
> O brother, where art thou?


Yes sir!


----------



## fishnfowler2 (Aug 19, 2013)

*I really like this one!*

Dyin ain't much of a living boy!


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

fishnfowler2 said:


> Dyin ain't much of a living boy!


Outlaw Josey Wales


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

fishnfowler2 said:


> Dyin ain't much of a living boy!


 That's a Clint Eastwood quote, iff'n I ever heard one, just can't remember which movie


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

gvmtcheez said:


> Dazed & Confused!
> Awesome flick!


Movie is based on Huntsville, I believe.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

jesco said:


> Outlaw Josey Wales
> 
> "Sometimes nothin' can be a real cool hand."


_"You going to pull them pistols or whistle Dixie?"_


----------



## fishnfowler2 (Aug 19, 2013)

nailed it, Jesco!


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

" C'aint nobody eat no fifty eggs!"


----------



## fishnfowler2 (Aug 19, 2013)

Da Real Daddy,

The outlaw Josie Wales!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

jesco said:


> " C'aint nobody eat no fifty eggs!"


 Cool Hand Luke


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

fishnfowler2 said:


> nailed it, Jesco!


Ha. Nice reference. One of the greatest quotes from one of the greatest movies ever.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

jesco said:


> " C'aint nobody eat no fifty eggs!"


Cool Hand Luke, all time GREAT!


----------



## fishnfowler2 (Aug 19, 2013)

*Jesto*

Jesco,
aint nobody can eat 50 eggs

Cool hand Luke!
oh heck I had to wait between post and was too late!


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Goags said:


> Cool Hand Luke


Got it Goags!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Movie line 1st clue.

"Look a baby Wolf?"

"Where....?"


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

Fat, drunk, and stupid is no way to go through life, son.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

jesco said:


> Got it Goags!


"We rob banks"


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

SaltwaterTom said:


> Fat, drunk, and stupid is no way to go through life, son.


LMAO that's a good one.

Animal House.


----------



## fishnfowler2 (Aug 19, 2013)

Goags
we rob banks!
Bonnie and Clyde! great texas based movie


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Goags said:


> "We rob banks"


Bonnie and Clyde?


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

fishnfowler2 said:


> Goags
> we rob banks!
> Bonnie and Clyde! great texas based movie


 Yep! part of it was filmed up here in Denton, when I was in highschool. Good one!


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

One that applies for all us that go out on the water;

"A man's gotta know his limitations"


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

jesco said:


> Alright let me give this a shot. (Australian accent) " I've never killed anyone who didn't deserve it."


By the way, that's from Chopper in case anyone was wondering. Obscure reference.


----------



## fishnfowler2 (Aug 19, 2013)

Where's the rally point sir?? (response) anywhere but here!!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

SaltwaterTom said:


> One that applies for all us that go out on the water;
> 
> "A man's gotta know his limitations"


Dirty Harry.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

fishnfowler2 said:


> Where's the rally point sir?? (response) anywhere but here!!


 wild *** guess...Platoon?


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

fishnfowler2 said:


> Where's the rally point sir?? (response) anywhere but here!!


Saving Private Ryan


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Dirty Harry.


 That's who said it, but in which movie?


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

jesco said:


> By the way, that's from Chopper in case anyone was wondering. Obscure reference.


I was way off.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

" With great power, comes great responsibility"


----------



## fishnfowler2 (Aug 19, 2013)

da real daddy and goags, your on the right track


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

SaltwaterTom said:


> That's who said it, but in which movie?


Yea I thought Dirty Harry the first one but it was Magnum Force.


----------



## fishnfowler2 (Aug 19, 2013)

Ok, here's another quote,same movie!
Sir, you just let the enemy walk away!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

fishnfowler2 said:


> da real daddy and goags, your on the right track


Gotta go w/ Forrest Gump, then?


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Movie line 1st clue.
> 
> "Look a baby Wolf?"
> 
> "Where....?"


2nd Clue.

" Filler her up. Ethel."

"Where"


----------



## fishnfowler2 (Aug 19, 2013)

where,s the rally point sir? (respone) any place but here.
Jesco, right again!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

"Whilst traveling through Afghanistan, we lost our corkscrew. Had to live on food and water for several days. ".....


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

fishnfowler2 said:


> Ok, here's another quote,same movie!
> Sir, you just let the enemy walk away!


Saving Private Ryan?


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

fishnfowler2 said:


> Ok, here's another quote,same movie!
> Sir, you just let the enemy walk away!


Heat?


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

"It's either heads or tails. You have to call it. I can't call it for you; it wouldn't be fair."



Wait, is it my turn?


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

jesco said:


> "It's either heads or tails. You have to call it. I can't call it for you; it wouldn't be fair."
> 
> Wait, is it my turn?


No Country for Old men.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> No Country for Old men.


Nicely done, sir!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

jesco said:


> Nicely done, sir!


Thanks, great flick.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> "Whilst traveling through Afghanistan, we lost our corkscrew. Had to live on food and water for several days. ".....


Jeesh, your old!! "My Little, nevermind I have to go pee :rotfl:


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Goags said:


> Jeesh, your old!! "My Little, nevermind I have to go pee :rotfl:


What movie is that?


----------



## fishnfowler2 (Aug 19, 2013)

Jesco, you hit mine both times!
Saving Private Ryan


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

*Third Clue*

Originally Posted by DA REEL DADDY View Post
Movie line 1st clue.

"Look a baby Wolf?"

"Where....?"



DA REEL DADDY said:


> 2nd Clue.
> 
> " Filler her up. Ethel."
> 
> "Where"


"Look you guys a Jap Sub!!" "The dummy's right"


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

jesco said:


> What movie is that?


The one Tortuga was referencing...mine wasn't a complete title


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

It's a good thing I have tomorrow off, it's getting past lights out for me.

Excuse the language. "A b*stard in a basket! A b*stard in a basket!"


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Originally Posted by DA REEL DADDY View Post
> Movie line 1st clue.
> 
> "Look a baby Wolf?"
> ...


Come on 120 seconds!!!! 1941


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

jesco said:


> It's a good thing I have tomorrow off, it's getting past lights out for me.
> 
> Excuse the language. "A b*stard in a basket! A b*stard in a basket!"


Second clue, if no one else can get it.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Second clue, if no one else can get it.


"WE won't offer them oil prices. We'll offer them quail prices."-terrible paraphrase I believe.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

jesco said:


> Come on 120 seconds!!!! 1941


You got it!!!!

Let me hear your GUNS!!!!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

jesco said:


> "WE won't offer them oil prices. We'll offer them quail prices."-terrible paraphrase I believe.


I'm need'n a 3rd clue on that one!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

jesco said:


> "WE won't offer them oil prices. We'll offer them quail prices."-terrible paraphrase I believe.


OK, I cheated. I look it up. I have seen this movie, but would of never got it.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Goags said:


> I'm need'n a 3rd clue on that one!


Can't think of a good quote right now to help. Hint* Daniel Day Lewis*

I know, I know. Another obscure movie quote.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

jesco said:


> Can't think of a good quote right now to help. Hint* Daniel Day Lewis*


 Only 2 movies I remember him from are Lincoln, and Last of the Mohicans...


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Movie title_ There Will Be Blood._


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

QUOTE=jesco;7079834]Movie title_ There Will Be Blood._[/QUOTE]

Good guess, but sorry that's not right. :rotfl: i didn't have a clue. You're up again


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

jesco said:


> Movie title_ There Will Be Blood._


"I'm your brother... from another mother


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

One more: "How did you get fired on your day off?"
Whoops, jumped the gun.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

fishingcacher said:


> "I'm your brother... from another mother


 Twins?


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

jesco said:


> One more: "How did you get fired on your day off?"
> Whoops, jumped the gun.


I know this one, but need a second clue.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> I know this one, but need a second clue.


"It's Friday, you ain't got no job, you ain't got nothin' to do."


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

jesco said:


> "It's Friday, you ain't got no job, you ain't got nothin' to do."


Friday?


----------



## ByGodTx (Sep 15, 2010)

Would you like something to read
Do you have anything light?
How about this leaflet, "Famous Jewish Sports Legends?"


----------



## Row vs Wade (Jul 7, 2009)

ByGodTx said:


> Would you like something to read
> Do you have anything light?
> How about this leaflet, "Famous Jewish Sports Legends?"


Airplane

"We are now armed with 'Mighty Joint'!"


----------



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

"Right turn Clyde."

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

Row vs Wade said:


> Airplane
> 
> "We are now armed with 'Mighty Joint'!"


History of the World Part 1

Jocephus had it smokin'!!!!!!!!


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

aggieanglr said:


> "Right turn Clyde."
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any Which Way You Can


----------



## ctcc (Nov 9, 2012)

â€œI wouldnâ€™t make it a habit of calling me that sonâ€ :texasflag


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

My turn;

"Well what the hell we supposed to do, you moron!!"


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

ctcc said:


> â€œI wouldnâ€™t make it a habit of calling me that sonâ€ :texasflag


The Cowboys

I hate having to wait 2 whole minutes to respond to these.


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

spurgersalty said:


> :rotfl: http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=735057
> This might help
> 
> Â©


awesome!


----------



## ydnark (May 26, 2004)

Since I cannot seem to get a reply in before someone else posts it...

" And THAT my friends is why I won't do more than one show a night anymore..."


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

ydnark said:


> Since I cannot seem to get a reply in before someone else posts it...
> 
> " And THAT my friends is why I won't do more than one show a night anymore..."


 Beetlejuice?

lol

*"You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means."*


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

You could make a fortune. Hundreds of thousands of dollars. Hey, more than that. Thousands of thousands.

They call them "millions."

"Millions." Hmm.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

The frost. Sometimes it makes the blade stick.

TH


----------



## fishnfowler2 (Aug 19, 2013)

Trouthunter
The movie is...... Gladiator!


----------



## fishnfowler2 (Aug 19, 2013)

you risk my life like that again! I'll peel your face back off your head!


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Saltwater Boy(1) said:


> Beetlejuice?
> 
> lol
> 
> *"You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means."*


As in.... "Stop that rhyming and I mean it!"


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

You are generous as you are divine, O king of kings. Such an offer only a madman would refuse. But the, uh, the idea of kneeling, it's- You see, slaughtering all those men of yours has, uh, well it's left a nasty cramp in my leg, so kneeling will be hard for me.


----------



## day0970 (May 21, 2004)

How much for one rib???


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

trouthunter said:


> the frost. Sometimes it makes the blade stick.
> 
> Th


gladiator


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

fishnfowler2 said:


> you risk my life like that again! I'll peel your face back off your head!


blood diamond


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

surf_ox said:


> you are generous as you are divine, o king of kings. Such an offer only a madman would refuse. But the, uh, the idea of kneeling, it's- you see, slaughtering all those men of yours has, uh, well it's left a nasty cramp in my leg, so kneeling will be hard for me.


the 300


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

*Movie Line*

"Hey what about Major Kahn.?"


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

jesco said:


> As in.... "Stop that rhyming and I mean it!"


"Anybody want a peanut?"

Vizzini & Fezzik in The Princess Bride


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

day0970 said:


> How much for one rib???


I'm Gonna Git You Sucka!

This might be a hard one. Two people are talking:

_Say listen, is he working on a case? _

_Yes, he is. _

_What case? _

_A case of scotch. Pitch in and help him._


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

worm drowner said:


> i'm gonna git you sucka!
> 
> This might be a hard one. Two people are talking:
> 
> ...


i think that was from lethal weapon 3


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

"You can think about it... But don't do it!"


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

jesco said:


> "You can think about it... But don't do it!"


 Smokey and the Bandit?


----------



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

"I am here to kick ***** and chew bubble gum, and I am all out of bubble gum"


"Hello boys. I'm back!"


"It sings'


"You and You, turn your hats around, you're yanks."


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

jesco said:


> "You can think about it... But don't do it!"





DA REEL DADDY said:


> Smokey and the Bandit?


Yes sir!


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

bob keyes said:


> "i am here to kick ***** and chew bubble gum, and i am all out of bubble gum"
> 
> "hello boys. I'm back!"
> 
> ...


 # 1 independance day 
#2 there is a line like that in "the green berets" 
#3 donovans reef


----------



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

Ever since I heard this one it makes me chuckle every time.

_"I think_ this _boy's cheese slid off his cracker"_


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

omgidk said:


> ever since i heard this one it makes me chuckle every time.
> 
> _"i think_ this _boy's cheese slid off his cracker"_


the green mile


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

Since there is a lull and I can't get any I'll post one up anyway. 

"I didn't understand a word that boy said". Same movie,"I will build her a cake or somesing".


----------



## baron von skipjack (Jun 23, 2009)

'the way i see it',,,,,'dont start nothin'..wont be ,,,,nothin


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

*clue 2*

1. "Hey what about Major Kahn.?"

2. "Well boys this is it, nuclear combat, toe to toe with the Rooskies.
Primary target the ICBM complex at La Pluta, target reference Yankee, Gulf, Tango,...."


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

baron von skipjack said:


> 'the way i see it',,,,,'dont start nothin'..wont be ,,,,nothin


Tombstone?


----------



## fishnfowler2 (Aug 19, 2013)

well boys,, this is it,, nuclear combat,,etc

Dr. Strangelove?


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

fishnfowler2 said:


> well boys,, this is it,, nuclear combat,,etc
> 
> Dr. Strangelove?


Yes sir you got it!


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Mr. Rate: There was a guy in Russia. They locked his *** up. Another one in France. I know he's dead. There was one guy, but he don't shoot no more. A brutal son of a *****. Most boys shoot to kill. He'd shoot to wound, wait till his friends come to help, kill them too. Turned one target into four. Men, women, children. Killed them by the hundreds. The other side wanted him. Bad. Finally narrowed his hide down to an abandoned six-story building. They quit the subtle tactics. They called in an artillery strike. Leveled a square block. Brought the building down on his ***. Some say he crawled out of there. Some say he died. Never heard from him no more.


----------



## fishnfowler2 (Aug 19, 2013)

he's the biggest man I have ever seen, I wouldn't want to fight him!
(response) That's why no one will ever remember your name!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

donf said:


> Mr. Rate: There was a guy in Russia. They locked his *** up. Another one in France. I know he's dead. There was one guy, but he don't shoot no more. A brutal son of a *****. Most boys shoot to kill. He'd shoot to wound, wait till his friends come to help, kill them too. Turned one target into four. Men, women, children. Killed them by the hundreds. The other side wanted him. Bad. Finally narrowed his hide down to an abandoned six-story building. They quit the subtle tactics. They called in an artillery strike. Leveled a square block. Brought the building down on his ***. Some say he crawled out of there. Some say he died. Never heard from him no more.


Shooter.

Dude! Where's my car?????

Â©


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

fishnfowler2 said:


> he's the biggest man I have ever seen, I wouldn't want to fight him!
> (response) That's why no one will ever remember your name!


Troy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

...now why don't he write?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishnfowler2 (Aug 19, 2013)

now, why dont he write?

Dances with Wolves


----------



## fishnfowler2 (Aug 19, 2013)

Don't even think about it! I'm better off on my own.


----------



## AlwaysWorkin (Jul 30, 2013)

Don't even think about it! I'm better off on my own.
Waterworld

Slippy? Slappy? Swimmy? Swom... Swan... Swanson?


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

fishnfowler2 said:


> Don't even think about it! I'm better off on my own.


Blackhawk down


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

I am not concerned about the man that wants 100 nuclear warheads.......but I am terrified at the man that wants only one!


----------



## JWPESCADOR (Oct 5, 2010)

"you get crossways with me mister, you'll thank a thousand a brick had a fell on ya"


----------



## monark (May 12, 2005)

JWPESCADOR said:


> "you get crossways with me mister, you'll thank a thousand a brick had a fell on ya"


Original True Grit?

"You will not eat, sleep, drink, blow your nose or dig in your butts without my say so. Know this, killing is my business, ladies, and business is good."


----------



## monark (May 12, 2005)

*Another good movie*

If they ever try to trace any of those accounts, they're gonna end up chasing a figment of my imagination.

Well, I'll be damned. Did I say you were good? ****, you're a Rembrandt!

Yeah. The funny thing is - on the outside, I was an honest man, straight as an arrow. I had to come to prison to be a crook.


----------



## Capt. Blood (Apr 1, 2010)

Harry, Jimmy, Trent, wherever you are out there, **** YOU TOO!


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

1.. "Yea, that's right! That's right! We bad!"

2..."Are you telling me that you men finished your training on your own?"....
" That's the fact, Jack!"

3...."My hat blew off, daddy."........
" I hope your goddamn head was in it."

Probably too easy.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

scwine said:


> 1.. "yea, that's right! That's right! We bad!"
> 
> 2..."are you telling me that you men finished your training on your own?"....
> " that's the fact, jack!"
> ...


1. Stir crazy?
2. Stripes
3. Smokey and the bandit


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> 1. Stir crazy?
> 2. Stripes
> 3. Smokey and the bandit


Yep. Some of my favorites.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Capt. Blood said:


> Harry, Jimmy, Trent, wherever you are out there, **** YOU TOO!


Scent of a woman

Great flick too


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

If we don't try, then we don't do and if we don't do.....then why are we on this earth


----------



## JWPESCADOR (Oct 5, 2010)

boltmaster said:


> If we don't try, then we don't do and if we don't do.....then why are we on this earth


Shenandoah ?

"She's a fast ship, going in harms way "


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

JWPESCADOR said:


> Shenandoah ?
> 
> "She's a fast ship, going in harms way "


In harms way

Let me worry about that.....you're what this war is all about


----------



## JWPESCADOR (Oct 5, 2010)

boltmaster said:


> In harms way
> 
> Let me worry about that.....you're what this war is all about


Green Berets

I sense another Duke fan here.

" You speak right up and call me Crockett, I'll call you Travis"


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

JWPESCADOR said:


> Green Berets
> 
> I sense another Duke fan here.
> 
> " You speak right up and call me Crockett, I'll call you Travis"


The Alamo

Mister you caused a lot of trouble here and somebody ought to hit you in the mouth....but I won't ....the hell I won't


----------



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

*Wild *** guess*



boltmaster said:


> The Alamo
> 
> Mister you caused a lot of trouble here and somebody ought to hit you in the mouth....but I won't ....the hell I won't


McLintock


----------



## JWPESCADOR (Oct 5, 2010)

boltmaster said:


> The Alamo
> 
> Mister you caused a lot of trouble here and somebody ought to hit you in the mouth....but I won't ....the hell I won't


McClintock

" I'm lookin' at a tin star with a drunk pinned on it"


----------



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

*My turn*

Step right up and win some ****......including the chicklets but not the erasers


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

JWPESCADOR said:


> McClintock
> 
> " I'm lookin' at a tin star with a drunk pinned on it"


El dorado

Enough of the duke for awhile

....I am a slave...I may die tonight!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

makoclay said:


> Step right up and win some ****......including the chicklets but not the erasers


 The Jerk?


----------



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

*Yep. The Jerk*



Goags said:


> The Jerk?


Probably too easy


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

" You boys drink beer?"
response:
(pause) 
" On occasion..."


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

jesco said:


> " You boys drink beer?"
> response:
> (pause)
> " On occasion..."


Fandango!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

*Movie line*

This is tooo easy....

1. "You see in this world there are two types of people in this world my friend. Those with loaded guns and those who dig. You dig".


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Fandango.
You are correct sir!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> This is tooo easy....
> 
> 1. "You see in this world there are two types of people in this world my friend. Those with loaded guns and those who dig. You dig".


 The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly?


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Goags said:


> The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly?


10-4!


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm of the jarhead clan!


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

boltmaster said:


> I'm of the jarhead clan!


Avatar.

Fellow nerd alert!!!!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

boltmaster said:


> I'm of the jarhead clan!


Jarhead?


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> 10-4!


"I can't swim"

"Are you crazy? The fall will probably kill you"


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Goags said:


> "I can't swim"
> 
> "Are you crazy? The fall will probably kill you"


Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

I give hope to mankind
( response) ....I keep none for myself


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid


!0-4 there!


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

SaltwaterTom said:


> Avatar.
> 
> Fellow nerd alert!!!!


Correct ...thought that one May go for awhile.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

boltmaster said:


> i think that was from lethal weapon 3


Not even close. Much older and much more of a classic.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

*Moive ine*

1. Q. "Have you ever heard of Evil Knievel?

A. I never saw Star Wars."


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> 1. Q. "Have you ever heard of Evil Knievel?
> 
> A. I never saw Star Wars."


Armageddon

...you keep talking like that and you will never get me into bed my dear...


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

boltmaster said:


> Armageddon
> 
> ...you keep talking like that and you will never get me into bed my dear...


is that a second clue?

from giving hope?


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> is that a second clue?
> 
> from giving hope?


It's a Line from an al Pacino film


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

boltmaster said:


> It's a Line from an al Pacino film


Sacrface

Hint was too easy lol


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Sacrface
> 
> Hint was too easy lol


Wrong. Not scarface


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

*Movie Line*

1. Q. "WHAT THE H$$$ are you wearing a life preserve for?

A. I can't swim."


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

boltmaster said:


> Armageddon
> 
> ...you keep talking like that and you will never get me into bed my dear...


The scent of a woman?


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

boltmaster said:


> Wrong. Not scarface


LOL...

How about Any Given Sunday?


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> LOL...
> 
> How about Any Given Sunday?


No and no to scent of a woman too


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

boltmaster said:


> No and no to scent of a woman too


Can I buy a vowel...(another clue?)


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

boltmaster said:


> No and no to scent of a woman too


 you can tell I don't google this stuff...:biggrin:


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Can I buy a vowel...(another clue?)


He's a lawyer........that ought to do it for yah


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

boltmaster said:


> He's a lawyer........that ought to do it for yah


The only movie I know where he played a lawyer when he was defending the Judge for rape. Cant remember the name of the show..?


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> The only movie I know where he played a lawyer when he was defending the Judge for rape. Cant remember the name of the show..?


Close enough it was called " and justice for all"

How about this one

My boys only know basketball,farming and school.....probably in that order


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

boltmaster said:


> Close enough it was called " and justice for all"
> 
> How about this one
> 
> My boys only know basketball,farming and school.....probably in that order


Gene Hackman is the coach?


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Gene Hackman is the coach?


Yes and the movies name is????????


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

boltmaster said:


> Close enough it was called " and justice for all"
> 
> How about this one
> 
> My boys only know basketball,farming and school.....probably in that order





DA REEL DADDY said:


> Gene Hackman is the coach?


Hoosiers!!!!!!!:fireworks:

Â©


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Hoosiers


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

Shut the Fark up Donny!


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Ding ding ding we have winners

I am hanging it up for tonight...been fun......no this is not another quote.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Goags said:


> Hoosiers


Good job. I'm getting old, couldn't remember that name either!!!!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Crow's Nest said:


> Shut the Fark up Donny!


LOL The Big Lebowski


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

"All I need are some tasty waves, a cool buzz, and I'm fine"


----------



## ByGodTx (Sep 15, 2010)

Goags said:


> "All I need are some tasty waves, a cool buzz, and I'm fine"


Fast Times at Ridgemont High


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

ByGodTx said:


> Fast Times at Ridgemont High


 Ding ding ding!


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

"Well, it ain't Ozzie and Harriett"


----------



## ByGodTx (Sep 15, 2010)

Do you have any dreams?
Yeah, I'm all alone. I'm rolling a big doughnut and this snake wearing a vest...


----------



## fishnfowler2 (Aug 19, 2013)

ByGodTx said:


> Do you have any dreams?
> Yeah, I'm all alone. I'm rolling a big doughnut and this snake wearing a vest...


Pee-Wee's Big Adventure ?? possibly , maybe?


----------



## ByGodTx (Sep 15, 2010)

fishnfowler2 said:


> Pee-Wee's Big Adventure ?? possibly , maybe?


 You got it bro!


----------



## fishnfowler2 (Aug 19, 2013)

You listen out your good ear now!
(after dude gets smacked in the head) extra hint


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

Crow's Nest said:


> "Well, it ain't Ozzie and Harriett"


2nd Hint:

"......You have a Pantie on your head...."


----------



## ByGodTx (Sep 15, 2010)

One more then Ill shut up for a while.

"Ain't nobody ever cut 5 centers, lessen' it were Danile Boone."


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

ByGodTx said:


> One more then Ill shut up for a while.
> 
> "Ain't nobody ever cut 5 centers, lessen' it were Danile Boone."


Sgt. York?


----------



## ByGodTx (Sep 15, 2010)

Crow's Nest said:


> 2nd Hint:
> 
> "......You have a Pantie on your head...."


Raising Arizona


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

ByGodTx said:


> Raising Arizona


Yup!


----------



## ByGodTx (Sep 15, 2010)

"Ain't nobody ever cut 5 centers, lessen' it were Daniel Boone."


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

ByGodTx said:


> "Ain't nobody ever cut 5 centers, lessen' it were Daniel Boone."


Sgt. York?


----------



## ByGodTx (Sep 15, 2010)

Crow's Nest said:


> Sgt. York?


 Yes Sir..... sorry about the double post.


----------



## fishnfowler2 (Aug 19, 2013)

ok guys, give mine a shot! Great western


----------



## FishRisk (Jan 24, 2012)

monark said:


> if they ever try to trace any of those accounts, they're gonna end up chasing a figment of my imagination.
> 
> Well, i'll be damned. Did i say you were good? ****, you're a rembrandt!
> 
> Yeah. The funny thing is - on the outside, i was an honest man, straight as an arrow. I had to come to prison to be a crook.


shawshank


----------



## fishnfowler2 (Aug 19, 2013)

ok guys! give mine a shot, really good western!


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Did you guys see the size of that .... CHICKEN?


----------



## Tigerfan (Jun 20, 2010)

Oh, George...not the livestock!


----------



## FishRisk (Jan 24, 2012)

*Reply*



monark said:


> If they ever try to trace any of those accounts, they're gonna end up chasing a figment of my imagination.
> 
> Well, I'll be damned. Did I say you were good? ****, you're a Rembrandt!
> 
> Yeah. The funny thing is - on the outside, I was an honest man, straight as an arrow. I had to come to prison to be a crook.


Shawshank Redemption


----------



## FishRisk (Jan 24, 2012)

*An easy one, since it's Christmas*

Leave the gun, take the Cannoli...


----------



## FishRisk (Jan 24, 2012)

*Yours*



Tigerfan said:


> Oh, George...not the livestock!


O' brother where art thou?


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

fishnfowler2 said:


> you listen out your good ear now!
> (after dude gets smacked in the head) extra hint


open range 
one of my favorites


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Old b/w classic here

" here he lies ...he bought a house and it killed him!"


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Tough one here 
You know how many 223 shells are out there in the bush, some dont even have your fingerprints on em


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

FishRisk said:


> Leave the gun, take the Cannoli...


I like Cannoli too!

GodFATHER!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

donf said:


> tough one here
> you know how many 223 shells are out there in the bush, some dont even have your fingerprints on em


is it a war flick?


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

donf said:


> Tough one here
> You know how many 223 shells are out there in the bush, some dont even have your fingerprints on em


I'll guess Full Metal Jacket?


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

donf said:


> Tough one here
> You know how many 223 shells are out there in the bush, some dont even have your fingerprints on em


Casualties of War??


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Nope, not a war flick. 
One hint
Tommy Lee Jones


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

No country for old men


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

No Country for Old Men?


----------



## fishnfowler2 (Aug 19, 2013)

donf said:


> Tough one here
> You know how many 223 shells are out there in the bush, some dont even have your fingerprints on em


I'll guess U.S. Marshals


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Nope
Not no Country for old men.
It's not a mainstream flick, but won stuff at Cannes.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

The three burials of...?


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

"That's why you smiling cause you don't know baby D"


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Another one! " hey Derek do you know what's good for shoulder pain?


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

The three burials of Malquiades Estrada

"Somebody get a spoon!"
"A spoon? somebody get this guy some pepto-Bismol!"



donf said:


> Tough one here
> You know how many 223 shells are out there in the bush, some dont even have your fingerprints on em


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

railbird said:


> Another one! " hey Derek do you know what's good for shoulder pain?


Major Payne?


----------



## monark (May 12, 2005)

monark said:


> If they ever try to trace any of those accounts, they're gonna end up chasing a figment of my imagination.
> 
> Well, I'll be damned. Did I say you were good? ****, you're a Rembrandt!
> 
> Yeah. The funny thing is - on the outside, I was an honest man, straight as an arrow. I had to come to prison to be a crook.





FishRisk said:


> shawshank


Yep. The Shawshank Redemption. Good movie.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

James Howell said:


> The three burials of Malquiades Estrada
> 
> "Somebody get a spoon!"
> "A spoon? somebody get this guy some pepto-Bismol!"


Three Burials is correct!!!!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

donf said:


> Three Burials is correct!!!!!


Since you did not post a quote...

"I'll be back in three shakes of a lamb's tail"

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

railbird said:


> Another one! " hey Derek do you know what's good for shoulder pain?


Next quote same movie. " holy batman sh$t" and "did we just become best friends"


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

railbird said:


> "That's why you smiling cause you don't know baby D"


Next quote. "Your shirts on backwards player" followed by "player F-up!"


----------



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

A riot is an ugly thing, but I think it is time that we had one.


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Since you did not post a quote...
> 
> "I'll be back in three shakes of a lamb's tail"
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Pulp Fiction


----------



## ByGodTx (Sep 15, 2010)

"Go to the sporting goods store. From the files obtain forms 4473. These will contain descriptions of weapons, and lists of private ownership."


----------



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

ByGodTx said:


> "Go to the sporting goods store. From the files obtain forms 4473. These will contain descriptions of weapons, and lists of private ownership."


Red Dawn


----------



## ByGodTx (Sep 15, 2010)

Bob Keyes said:


> Red Dawn


Ching! Ching! Ching!

Reckon mine are to easy.


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

He's going to showup with a coffee can full of worms....


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Crow's Nest said:


> He's going to showup with a coffee can full of worms....


A river runs through it?


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

jesco said:


> A river runs through it?


Yep


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

"Roger". "Huh?"


----------



## ByGodTx (Sep 15, 2010)

jesco said:


> "Roger". "Huh?"


 Airplane?


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Surely everybody knows that one.


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

"Just remember that you asked for it"


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

*Movie Line*

"I said kick them over to me Pele"


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> "I said kick them over to me Pele"


The Chase?


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

jesco said:


> Surely everybody knows that one.


Don't call me Surely!:slimer:


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Knot Kidding said:


> The Chase?


You got it!


----------



## ByGodTx (Sep 15, 2010)

"Shoot straight, you bastards. - Don't make a mess of it!"


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

ByGodTx said:


> "Shoot straight, you bastards. - Don't make a mess of it!"


I didn't know and I googled it. I has never seen this movie, but I sure looks like a good one. I'll have to make a point to watch it.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> I didn't know and I googled it. I has never seen this movie, but I sure looks like a good one. I'll have to make a point to watch it.


Breaker Morant! Great movie.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

*Movie line*

"What the he** was that you little freckled face cartoon?"


----------



## redfish494 (Oct 30, 2005)

We ain't got no booze. Hogan's hero's


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

redfish494 said:


> We ain't got no booze. Hogan's hero's


 Close

We ain't got no booze- Kelly's Heroes.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

"You'll shoot your eye out kid!"


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

jesco said:


> "You'll shoot your eye out kid!"


Christmas Story..?


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

*Moive Line second clue*

1. "What the he** was that you little freckled face cartoon?"

2. "Is in there? SHOT SHOT SHOT SHOT SHOT, If his still in there is not happy."


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Christmas Story..?


You got it!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

" How can you trust a man who wears both a belt and suspenders? The man can't even trust his own pants."


----------



## ELF62 (Dec 24, 2004)

galvbay said:


> " How can you trust a man who wears both a belt and suspenders? The man can't even trust his own pants."


 
Once upon a Time in the West


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

ELF62 said:


> Once upon a Time in the West


Very good! One of the best westerns.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

How about 

"....all i ask is to live the next few minutes well..."
the end part of a longer prayer


----------



## BigTim (Dec 3, 2006)

" No more whiskey, we go home."


----------



## BigTim (Dec 3, 2006)

*Gunfighter #1:*
Kid, Kid, what a time to fall off the wagon. Look at your eyes.
*Gunfighter #2:*
What's wrong with my eyes?
*Gunfighter #1:*
Well they're red, bloodshot.
*Gunfighter #2:*
You ought to see 'em from my side.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

bigtim said:


> " no more whiskey, we go home."


mclintock

"tea cup.......actually!........ I am going to kill you with my tea cup"


----------



## Parafirediesel (Oct 9, 2009)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> 1. "What the he** was that you little freckled face cartoon?"
> 
> 2. "Is in there? SHOT SHOT SHOT SHOT SHOT, If his still in there he aint happy"
> 
> ...


----------



## fishnfowler2 (Aug 19, 2013)

Have you guys looked at how many views this thread has gotten!!
Not a movie, just an observation!! 1.8 million? Impressive!


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

I want my $2


----------



## ByGodTx (Sep 15, 2010)

Leo said:


> I want my $2


Better Off Dead


----------



## BigTim (Dec 3, 2006)

"tea cup.......actually!........ I am going to kill you with my tea cup"


Chronicles of Rederick (sp.?)


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

Parafirediesel said:


> DA REEL DADDY said:
> 
> 
> > 1. "What the he** was that you little freckled face cartoon?"
> ...


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

"well Mr. carpetbagger, we got something in this territory called the missoura boat ride"


----------



## inshore77 (Jun 25, 2009)

beaucp said:


> "well Mr. carpetbagger, we got something in this territory called the missoura boat ride"


Outlaw Josse Wales


----------



## inshore77 (Jun 25, 2009)

"i have made fire!!!"


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

C.A.S.T. said:


> "i have made fire!!!"


Castaway


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

Your killing me Smalls!


----------



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

sandlot

it would be a lot cooler if you did

movie about high school


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

Big Bay said:


> sandlot
> 
> it would be a lot cooler if you did
> 
> movie about high school


Dazed and Confused,

" We're like 711, we're not always doing business... But we're always open."

*keep your booger hook off the bang switch! *


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Watch your top knot pilgrim!


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

peckerwood said:


> Watch your top knot pilgrim!


Jeremiah Johnson

"....can we please call it a tally wackier "

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

boltmaster said:


> Jeremiah Johnson
> 
> "....can we please call it a tally wackier "
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Porky's


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

"Wait!!! Where are you going? I was going to make espresso!!"


----------



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

SaltwaterTom said:


> "Wait!!! Where are you going? I was going to make espresso!!"


Young Frankenstein

"good news is always rewarded"


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

*Movie line*

"Dude where my car?!"


----------



## kylebhouston (Jun 10, 2006)

Have you ever seen a grown man naked


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

kylebhouston said:


> Have you ever seen a grown man naked


LOL That is funnier than my movie quote!

Airplane!

"Gezz Why doesn't he just shoot the %%%%%%%, whats he need a 1,000 yards for.

Because it takes a 1,000 yards for the torpedoes to arm, how the _*nasty word*_ did you get on this ship?!"


----------



## ByGodTx (Sep 15, 2010)

"Curtains would do wonders for this barracks. You will not get them."


----------



## slabmaster (Jul 28, 2012)

TheRooster said:


> Dazed and Confused,
> 
> " We're like 711, we're not always doing business... But we're always open."
> 
> *keep your booger hook off the bang switch! *


Boondock saints


----------



## slabmaster (Jul 28, 2012)

railbird said:


> Next quote same movie. " holy batman sh$t" and "did we just become best friends"


Stepbrothers

"SOBs always pop you after midnight when all they got in the emergecy room is a Chinese intern with a dull spoon"


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> LOL That is funnier than my movie quote!
> 
> Airplane!
> 
> ...


Crimson tide

Here is one that should be tough so I will do two clues

" .......oh no sir it wasn't but a moment ago" 
And 
" ......there's a matter round about $5 ......it was guaranteed ".


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

boltmaster said:


> Crimson tide
> 
> Here is one that should be tough so I will do two clues
> 
> ...


The Jerk?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

boltmaster said:


> Crimson tide
> 
> Here is one that should be tough so I will do two clues
> 
> ...


Legend of bagger vance


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

spurgersalty said:


> Legend of bagger vance


I knew I had seen it!


----------



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

"You have no power over me"


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

Bob Keyes said:


> "You have no power over me"


Labyrinth

"Jon bonam's playin mobydick for real!"

*keep your booger hook off the bang switch! *


----------



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

*2 Movies 1 quote*

"That's not a moon, that's a space station."
Name both of them:rybka:


----------



## ByGodTx (Sep 15, 2010)

Bob Keyes said:


> "That's not a moon, that's a space station."
> Name both of them:rybka:


 Star Wars


----------



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

ByGodTx said:


> Star Wars


half right what is the other one?


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Do you see this man? His name is One Stab. He is a venerated elder of the Cree nation, and he has counted coup on hundreds of his enemies. He is our friend, and he is thirsty.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Wind Talkers?



Category5 said:


> Do you see this man? His name is One Stab. He is a venerated elder of the Cree nation, and he has counted coup on hundreds of his enemies. He is our friend, and he is thirsty.


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

"Hello... Hellooo...Howdy "

" I'm the Permanent latrine orderly"


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Wind Talkers?


nope


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

mountaineer mark said:


> "hello... Hellooo...howdy "
> 
> " i'm the permanent latrine orderly"


no time for sargents


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

Bob Keyes said:


> "That's not a moon, that's a space station."
> Name both of them:rybka:


Space Balls?
Here's one. "Misfire" one word.


----------



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

Wado said:


> Space Balls?
> Here's one. "Misfire" one word.


Not Spaceballs


----------



## GooseCommanderozz (Feb 17, 2012)

Star Wars 4, A New Hope


----------



## GooseCommanderozz (Feb 17, 2012)

New quote: "What is the airspeed velocity of an unladen swallow?"


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

GooseCommanderozz said:


> New quote: "What is the airspeed velocity of an unladen swallow?"


European or African?


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

"Sometimes you eat the bar, and sometimes...well, he eats you."

"Man! I hope that was a fart!"

"You, flock of Seagulls. You know why we are here?"

"I wish I was a loofah."


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

Category5 said:


> Do you see this man? His name is One Stab. He is a venerated elder of the Cree nation, and he has counted coup on hundreds of his enemies. He is our friend, and he is thirsty.


Legends of the Fall


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

DuckMendenhall said:


> Legends of the Fall


yup.

your 1st one is from The Big Lebowski, a lot of great quotes from that one!

Here's one: "The river was cut by the worldâ€™s great flood and runs over rocks from the basement of time. On some of the rocks are timeless raindrops. Under the rocks are the words, and some of the words are theirs.

I am haunted by waters."


----------



## ByGodTx (Sep 15, 2010)

"I wish I was a loofah."

Stripes


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

Nice Knockers


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

FLAT FISHY said:


> Nice Knockers


Well, there's "What knockers!!!!!" from Young Frankenstein? Is that what you meant?


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

*got me*

I was a little slow at getting my edit


SaltwaterTom said:


> Well, there's "What knockers!!!!!" from Young Frankenstein? Is that what you meant?


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

Category5 said:


> yup.
> 
> your 1st one is from The Big Lebowski, a lot of great quotes from that one!
> 
> ...


I used this quote at my Gramma viewing...A River Runs Through It.


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

ByGodTx said:


> "I wish I was a loofah."
> 
> Stripes


You are correct Sir!


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

DuckMendenhall said:


> I used this quote at my Gramma viewing...A River Runs Through It.


that is awesome in the context of using that quote at a loved ones viewing. well done!


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

I only want a little


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

Category5 said:


> that is awesome in the context of using that quote at a loved ones viewing. well done!


Not to get off subject...

The words are beautifully written. For a meaning deeper than one can imagine, we (our family) are always haunted by waters. We were raised fly fishing the very same streams and rivers that our grandparents fished before us. It is a long standing tradition when in Colorado, we make it a point to fish the streams with those who taught us to fish. Corny, yes, but the meaning pulls very hard at the heart strings. We release the first fish, no matter the size. The great grandchildren that can fish the waters with us dads, are introduced to the meaning behind why we release the first fish with no hesitation.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Person 1: You know, I also have killed a lion. 

Person 2: How many shots did you need? 

Person 1: I used my hands.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

fishin' soldier said:


> person 1: You know, i also have killed a lion.
> 
> Person 2: How many shots did you need?
> 
> Person 1: I used my hands.


the ghost and the darkness

"i only have one rule everyone fights and nobody quits.....or i will shoot you myself"


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

boltmaster said:


> the ghost and the darkness
> 
> "i only have one rule everyone fights and nobody quits.....or i will shoot you myself"


Starship Troopers


----------



## GooseCommanderozz (Feb 17, 2012)

Category5 said:


> European or African?


I don't know that! Aghhh!


----------



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

GooseCommanderozz said:


> New quote: "What is the airspeed velocity of an unladen swallow?"


Monte python and the holy grail


----------



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

GooseCommanderozz said:


> Star Wars 4, A New Hope


Nope Maggies drawers


----------



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

Bob Keyes said:


> Nope Maggies drawers


Out of kindness another quote
"......I thought it was a metaphor"


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Lonesome Dove.


rio frio said:


> I only want a little


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Officer says
"......i wonder if this how custer felt......"

other says

" custer was a wussy...you ain't......"


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

boltmaster said:


> officer says
> "......i wonder if this how custer felt......"
> 
> other says
> ...


we were soldiers!


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

Correct james howell


----------



## fishingwithhardheadkings (Oct 10, 2012)

jesco said:


> Alright let me give this a shot. (Australian accent) " I've never killed anyone who didn't deserve it."


bridesmaids


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

"Hell of a thing, killing a man. You take all he's got, and all he's ever gonna have."


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

james howell said:


> "hell of a thing, killing a man. You take all he's got, and all he's ever gonna have."


unforgiven


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

"My god. A giant dolphin with rabies."


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

1) "I want you to hit me as hard as you can"

2) "Mind if I have some of your tasty beverage to wash this down with?"

3) "Yes, but there's just something about him. Something around the eyes, I don't know, reminds me of... me. No. I'm sure of it, I hate him."

4) "The frost...sometimes it makes the blade stick"

5) "Lets dance, you and I"


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Category5 said:


> 1) "I want you to hit me as hard as you can"
> 
> 2) "Mind if I have some of your tasty beverage to wash this down with?"
> 
> ...


Thombstone!


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

The world is yours


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

I mean to beat you to death, and drink your blood from a boot .


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

"It ain't got no gas in it"


----------



## ByGodTx (Sep 15, 2010)

Main Frame 8 said:


> "It ain't got no gas in it"


Sling Blade


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Category5 said:


> 1) "I want you to hit me as hard as you can"
> 
> 2) "Mind if I have some of your tasty beverage to wash this down with?"
> 
> ...


3 is from tombstone
4 is from gladiator


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

boltmaster said:


> 3 is from tombstone
> 4 is from gladiator


nice


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

donf said:


> I mean to beat you to death, and drink your blood from a boot .


jack reacher


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

fishingcacher said:


> The world is yours


You need people like me so you can point your ****** fingers and say, â€œThatâ€™s the bad guy.â€ Soâ€¦ what that make you? Good? Youâ€™re not good. You just know how to hide, how to lie. Me, I donâ€™t have that problem. Me, I always tell the truth. Even when I lie. So say good night to the bad guy! Come on. The last time you gonna see a bad guy like this again, let me tell you.


----------



## Tripletime (Nov 2, 2005)

Scarface


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

"Usually one must go to a bowling alley to meet a woman of your stature"


----------



## Tripletime (Nov 2, 2005)

Remember Red, hope is a good thing, maybe the best of things, and no good thing ever dies.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Fishdaze said:


> "Usually one must go to a bowling alley to meet a woman of your stature"


Arthur

I wouldn't mind losing like a man if you weren't so determined to win like one!


----------



## jfc21 (Jun 19, 2006)

"The Lord is watching you, son." "Then he is about to watch me kick your arse."


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Tripletime said:


> Remember Red, hope is a good thing, maybe the best of things, and no good thing ever dies.


Shawshank redemption


----------



## GooseCommanderozz (Feb 17, 2012)

Category5 said:


> 1) "I want you to hit me as hard as you can"
> 
> 2) "Mind if I have some of your tasty beverage to wash this down with?"
> 
> ...


2 is Pulp Fiction! Awesome movie
Here's one:

"I didn't like him anyways, he wasn't right, in the head."


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

GooseCommanderozz said:


> 2 is Pulp Fiction! Awesome movie
> Here's one:
> 
> "I didn't like him anyways, he wasn't right, in the head."


*Braveheart*, the Irishman said it after he kills the assassin sent to kill Wallace.


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

My turn;

"That'll do, Donkey, that'll do"


----------



## Brushpoppin (Jul 24, 2012)

SaltwaterTom said:


> My turn;
> 
> "That'll do, Donkey, that'll do"


Shrek

"You're already in trouble"


----------



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

GooseCommanderozz said:


> 2 is Pulp Fiction! Awesome movie
> Here's one:
> 
> "I didn't like him anyways, he wasn't right, in the head."


Braveheart


----------



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

SaltwaterTom said:


> My turn;
> 
> "That'll do, Donkey, that'll do"


I said that
Grandpa Shreck:doowapsta


----------



## possum2 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Here is a new movie line*

Let's break out some winchesters.


----------



## JayTray (Jan 8, 2011)

possum2 said:


> Let's break out some winchesters.


Chisolm with the duke.

Heres one:

It's a mess, ain't it, sheriff?

If it ain't, it'll do till the mess gets here.


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Maybe been said already ,

" where's your hands "

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GooseCommanderozz (Feb 17, 2012)

deano5x said:


> Maybe been said already ,
> 
> " where's your hands "
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Planes Trains and Automobiles? Not sure


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Category5 said:


> 1) "I want you to hit me as hard as you can"
> 
> 2) "Mind if I have some of your tasty beverage to wash this down with?"
> 
> ...


nobody has a thought on #1 & #5? Interesting.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Category5 said:


> nobody has a thought on #1 & #5? Interesting.


 #1 Fight Club?
#5 Young Guns. As in..."I'm a pugilist!"


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

jesco said:


> #1 Fight Club?
> #5 Young Guns. As in..."I'm a pugilist!"


#1 = yes
#5 = heck no! It's First Knight towards the end.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Category5 said:


> #1 = yes
> #5 = heck no! It's First Knight towards the end.


#1 was a guess, I was confident with my guess for #5

Here's one: "I cooked you a delicious bass."

(BTW, this thread has doubled my post count. I need to go fishing SOON!!)


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

jesco said:


> #1 was a guess, I was confident with my guess for #5
> 
> Here's one: "I cooked you a delicious bass."
> 
> (BTW, this thread has doubled my post count. I need to go fishing SOON!!)


Napolean Dynomite


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

*Movie line*

"IF it is all the same to you, I'll drive that tanker."


----------



## ByGodTx (Sep 15, 2010)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> "IF it is all the same to you, I'll drive that tanker."


The Road Warrior


----------



## ByGodTx (Sep 15, 2010)

Edwina's insides were a rocky place where my seed could find no purchase.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

ByGodTx said:


> The Road Warrior


Your all over it sir. That would be a YES.


----------



## tbdoppler (Aug 27, 2011)

"They also said artificial sweeteners were safe, WMD's were in Iraq and Anna Nichole married for love"


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

tbdoppler said:


> "They also said artificial sweeteners were safe, WMD's were in Iraq and Anna Nichole married for love"


I THINK that was sniper


----------



## tbdoppler (Aug 27, 2011)

Shooter


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

*Movie line*

"You have nice hair.., ever find any spiders in it?"


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> "You have nice hair.., ever find any spiders in it?"


2nd clue same movie.

_He's not breathing.

Well do something man. Try mouth to mouth.

You want to?

No, way...
_


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> 2nd clue same movie.
> 
> _He's not breathing.
> 
> ...


longest yard


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

...remember this: true courage is about knowing not when to take a life, but when to spare one.


----------



## 2wahoo (May 21, 2004)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Close...
> 
> Ok here is another one.
> 
> "WHERE ARE MY AERIAL PHOTOGRAPHS!!!!?"


Kelly's Heroes


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

2wahoo said:


> Kelly's Heroes


Yup.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Why is Murphy calling on an unsecured sat phone


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

surf_ox said:


> Why is Murphy calling on an unsecured sat phone


Lone Survivor.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

fishingcacher said:


> ...remember this: true courage is about knowing not when to take a life, but when to spare one.


The first hobbit when gandalf gives sting to bilbo


----------



## 2wahoo (May 21, 2004)

Here's a soft toss.

Fill your hands you son-of-a-*****!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

2wahoo said:


> Here's a soft toss.
> 
> Fill your hands you son-of-a-*****!


True Grit

easy for me, I got a friend that always says that in a joking way. Obviously he liked the movie.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

boltmaster said:


> The first hobbit when gandalf gives sting to bilbo


Yes!


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Do what the number 200 has in common............it's your weight and my I.Q.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

"and that was the second time a caught crabs"


----------

